# hot ditch 1-16



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Fished the ditch area from 4pm-6pm yesterday using cut mullet and caught 12 specks 9"-23" and 3 pups 15"-17". 4 of the specks were over 20". I talked to a guy at the ramp that was trolling around the Gilmerton and said he caught a 34" rockfish ?? Damn thats big for that area but i'm sure it's possible. My biggest is 28" and that was by harbor park.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I work on the river inbetween those two spots and have caught them up to 39" and that was 8 yrs. ago when I could come in early and fish at work which is no longer allowed .

WTG on the Specks !! I was there too and only managed 3 but my smallest was 23"


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

39" dayyuum ! That sucks you can't fish at work anymore .Why did they make you stop ? There's normally alot of stripers between the highrise and waterside.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

The good old United States of Litigation and potetional law suits keep us from doing a lot of things we used to be able to do.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

jay b said:


> I work on the river inbetween those two spots and have caught them up to 39" and that was 8 yrs. ago when I could come in early and fish at work which is no longer allowed .
> 
> WTG on the Specks !! I was there too and only managed 3 but my smallest was 23"


Smallest was 23"? Perty work Jay! Man I need to get some cold weather gear for my yak. I put my yak on the rack in Oct.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Clay it opens up a whole new world of fishing between the ditch and other places like Kiptopeake, CBBT, HRBT, not to mention ocean fishing for Stripers. You guys even have your own hot ditch on that side of the bay. I do see alot of guys fishing without dry gear on the outside which is crazy, one false move and you're a whole lot more than wet. Whether it's a dry suit or breathable waders and a dry top I can't see going out without it because of the lack of confidence I just couldn't concentrate on fishing, plus it's real nice to be warm.


----------

